# pigeon with shaking head and sudden death



## Khalid (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi all of u, i am facing sreious problem with my pigeons, have more than 50 pairs of fancy pigeons in all seperate cages for breeding pupose , the disease start with my young pigeons age of 1 month to 4 months, when they loose thier weight in days and causing , watery dropping, yellowish and greenish colour, and 2nd or 3rd day shaking their heads and sides paralize in the end died with vomating , in 48 hrs, some died in just one night, 2 or 3 pcs dying daily, tried my best, with high antibiotics and tony treasure tablets, but nothing working , pigeons in worst condition, other adult pairs healthy, no specialist of pigeons avail here, poultry doctors here, some say its food poisining some say adino virus, no proper test here, i live in pakistan in a hot city Multan, but keeping pigeons in cool place, can some body help me???? for pix visit my site www.multanfancypigeons.co.cc


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry. It sounds like a virus, probably Adenovirus/ Young Bird Sickness which is why antibiotics don't work. Perhaps Adenosan can help stop it spreading.

In the UK we have a postal testing service that tests for adenovirus, it might be possible to send a blood sample or droppings sample (whichever is required) from abroad or to submit one to one of your veterinary universities? Thses are the details of one of our testing services:

_*Retford Poultry Partnership

Testing kit £ 2.00 
PMV-blood £10.00 
Parasitology £6.50. 
Bacteriology £10.00 
Roto/Adeno virus £10.00 
Salmonella £10.00 
Chlamydia-blood £10.00 
Chlamydia-faeces £22.50 
Circovirus £44.06 
Autopsy £70.50 
Canker £6.50p 


All prices are inclusive of vat.

Telephone Libby Harrison 07970214970*_

Cynthia


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Khalid, I am sorry as well to hear this.

Please have a look at the link below, courtesy of Mr. Squeaks, although I have not used this treatment myself, it would seem to be a very safe treatment of last resort when everything else is not working. The link talks of Circo virus, but may be worthwhile trying on Adeno virus.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/carrot-juice-42202.html

Good luck with them,

Karyn


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Although there is no way to be certain,sounds like young bird sickness. All you can do is eliminate canker, worms, coccidia bacteria and hope for the best.
Let me find you something to read about young bird sickness.

http://www.albertaclassic.net/chalmers1.php

http://www.albertaclassic.net/E.coli/sickness.php
__________________


----------

